# Bench Testing



## trenac (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm about to start applying for new Asst. Pastry chef positions and know I'll be asked to do some bench tests. I've seen what some people bring to our kitchen and have always thought it was a bit much.

I was wondering what any of the professional Pastry Chefs out there are looking for in a bench test. How many things do you like to see and what kind of variety. I want to bring my best game, but I don't want to over or under do it.

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What I look for is 
1 Organization. This also includes how you move, multi-tasking 

2) Cleanliness. Has a lot to do with Organization, but top marks are earned for the "clean as you go" method

3) Reliability. Creativity and fantasy are nice, but when you have a house recipie, I don't want any "tweaking" or "Improvements", I want it the same day after day, irregardless of changes in humidy, temperatue, or how well you slept last night...


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

what excatly is a bench test? 

is that like a market basket but in the pastry world?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

A bench test simply means that you can walk the walk as well as talk the talk.


----------

